# Copake



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2015)

So I think I've won a couple of bids and have a couple of more to go. No bicycles but some other stuff that won't fit into a breadbox. If anyone is up there and coming to MLC that may have some spare room please contact me to see if we can work something out. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> So I think I've won a couple of bids and have a couple of more to go. No bicycles but some other stuff that won't fit into a breadbox. If anyone is up there and coming to MLC that may have some spare room please contact me to see if we can work something out. V/r Shawn




You should have asked a few days ago.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm not psychic and didn't know if I would win or not. I have an aunt in Vermont right now who may be able to pick the stuff up for me otherwise I guess I just have Copake ship it. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not psychic and didn't know if I would win or not. I have an aunt in Vermont right now who may be able to pick the stuff up for me otherwise I guess I just have Copake ship it. V/r Shawn




Ten other people all asked me ahead of time. None of them knew if they would win or not either. But They were all set if there did.


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 19, 2015)

Does anyone know how much those 2 Spaceliners went for?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Junkhunter said:


> Does anyone know how much those 2 Spaceliners went for?




Sold as lots 151 (girls-$550) and 152 (boys-$1000). I'd say strong money considering what some of the ballooner stuff went for. Seems middleweights overall did pretty well --'57 Corvette lot 177-$550 and '60 Jag lot 178-$900. A pretty nice looking '49 B6 lot 179 brought $1100, a worn but complete '52 Phantom lot 42 went for $625, and a complete and pretty nice '37 Iver Streamline lot 214 went for $650. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 19, 2015)

A grand for a spaceliner?! Plus fees....wow


----------



## jd56 (Apr 20, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> A grand for a spaceliner?! Plus fees....wow



Maybe I should go back to middleweights. Nah....

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 20, 2015)

Both the men's and ladies were mint. Very little use. I agree though, that's a lot of $$$.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 20, 2015)

all the results of COPAKE auction are posted


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2015)

walter branche said:


> all the results of COPAKE auction are posted




Thanks! It usually takes a few weeks. Nice to have them up so quick.


----------



## walter branche (Apr 20, 2015)

yes sir , i was surprised it got posted so quick also , .. Good to see you up there ,, my next event will be trexlertown and the velodrome ..I want to buy a nice frame to build a street bike and some trick twisted spoke wheels if you hear of anything


----------

